# Miscarrying after stopping maca(Scan update)



## Tinypop

Hi ladies,I'm 6 weeks pregnant and have been taking maca for a week since I got a BFP.I read that it balances hormones and helps maintain pregnancy if you are prone to miscarriage.I ran out of the maca on Sunday and started bleeding last night,could this have been the cause?My previous miscarriages have all been mmc.Does maca need to be tapered off before stopping it like progesterone?I received my new order of the powder today but I think it's too late to take it now.


----------



## grandbleu

Just wanted to say sorry for your loss :hugs: I don't have a good answer for you since I've never used Maca. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Chilli

I also used maca and continued to during my last pg - but it made no difference so don't beat yourself up hun - it's heartbreaking but there was probably nothing you could do


----------



## pinktigereyes

is your bleeding bad? have your spoken to a doctor about it im sure youll not have miscarried hun i would get checked out if your worried thou from what i read maca is just a hormone balancement, how long you been using it for a friend of mine says that you have to use it for 3 months then off for a month but shouldnt cause a misscarrige and she sed once your pregnant you dont need to take them its a bit like folic acid after a few weeks you dont need to take it


----------



## Tinypop

Chilli said:


> I also used maca and continued to during my last pg - but it made no difference so don't beat yourself up hun - it's heartbreaking but there was probably nothing you could do

Thanks Chilli,I had high hopes that this was the one because I have been taking my pre-natals everyday since my last miscarriage even though we were on a ttc break.


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinypop

pinktigereyes said:


> is your bleeding bad? have your spoken to a doctor about it im sure youll not have miscarried hun i would get checked out if your worried thou from what i read maca is just a hormone balancement, how long you been using it for a friend of mine says that you have to use it for 3 months then off for a month but shouldnt cause a misscarrige and she sed once your pregnant you dont need to take them its a bit like folic acid after a few weeks you dont need to take it

Thanks hun,I have been taking it for a week.The bleeding is heavy like my normal period,I am having a scan tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Tinypop

Had my scan this afternoon and the dr thinks it's an ectopic pregnancy.She will rescan next week but thinks I will have fully miscarried by then.


----------



## Chilli

So sorry you had to hear such terrible news hun


----------



## littlemonster

I'm so sorry for your loss!:hugs:


----------

